# Artificial Insemination process-advice please



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
We are hoping to go down the AI route with DW and our new donor. But have only ever used clinics before and don't know where to start with AI, can anyone give us advice on the process and where to purchase whatever equipment we will need,
Thanks Becs xxx


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Becs,
I thought I should say something rather than read and run. I am sure someone who has actually done AI will give you a more experienced reply.
I have been tracking my cycle for a few months now with cheap ovulation sticks of the internet and taking my temperature (in the evening). It seems to work well and as a result I can now pinpoint when I will be having headaches, although this was not why I have done this. - Oops just realised that you probably know this bit as you have had nat IUI.
With regards to the actual insemination, I am aware of two ways to go about it. Either with a mooncup. I think its a bit of a balancing act to get it in place without loosing the content. But once in place thats it. Or with some kind of syringe. Not sure what the details of this one are, but I assume this is more of a two-women-job, so probably easier to involve partner.
Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I did AI an used tracked the cycle with ovulation sticks and then inseminate every day for 3 days. (unfortunately it would never have worked as he has a low count, so I would recommend a sperm analysis before starting out). We did it at his house and I would stay over (I am a good friend of over 10 yrs, of him and his partner, so not  a donor I've just me), he's ejaculate and then we'd wait about 20 mins to liquify it and then  I'd  used 10 ml syringe and then would lie on a pillow so bum up in the air and go to bed. A few times I inserted a moon cup to keep the sperm in place after inserting.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for your replies Candy and JJ, that's so helpful    really appreciate it guys. Will keep you posted xxx


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll PM you with my advice on AI


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Southern Angel-your PM has not come through yet, can you try again hun? Thanks x


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

I resent it last night so hopefully it's come through now?


----------

